# Reel weight and another shimano vs daiwa



## usingmyrights (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm sure you guys are sick of my questions by now. The new rods I picked up on the going out of business now require reels. I'm really unsure of which way to go on my ultralite setup. The rod is a 6' St Croix Premier fast action. It seems all of the reels I look at have pretty good reviews, but there's always a handful that describe horrible failures. I'm looking at the Shimano Saros, Sahara, Team Daiwa Tierra, or an Exceler. I like the fact that the Saros has a smaller body while maintaining a bigger (for the body size) spool. The Sahara of course is an old standby and is the lightest of the bunch. I like the Tean Daiwa as well, but its the heaviest and I heard that Daiwas run bigger then Shimano. Being an ultralight, I'd like to keep it trim. I put on a reel with a similiar weight of the Daiwa on the rod and it felt a little grip heavy. Not bad, and still pretty well balanced, but a hair further back than I'd prefer. So whats the verdict. This setup would be used for crappie and babybass.

ETA: Another advantage of the Daiwas is that their max drag is lighter than the Shimanos. This will prevent me from accidently setting the drag to high for the rod.


----------



## shfishinsticks (Mar 31, 2011)

If it's a UL, I'd opt for a Sahara 750. I have one on my 7' light bluegill rod, and it's great.


----------



## usingmyrights (Mar 31, 2011)

They don't make a 750 Sahara anymore. Just a 500 and 1000 in the smaller sizes. I've heard about line problems on the 500 due to the spool size. The Saros seems to be an answer to that, but is actually a hair (.2oz) heavier than the Sahara


----------



## shfishinsticks (Apr 2, 2011)

I didn't realize that size wasn't made anymore.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 2, 2011)

Team Daiwa Tierra 1500

I have a few of these reels and really like them I have three different sizes:

2000 I use on a 6" for smallie fishing while wading creeks and rivers (i use this for lots of other stuff to)

2500 on a 7" Med rod for LM Bass fishing and crappie fishing 

and a 3500 on my St. Croix Med H. for striped bas from shotre


I really like the reel and the drag system


----------

